# Jurassic Park 4



## Harpo (Jun 22, 2012)

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/the-mad-jurassic-park-4-film-that-was-never-made.html

I'd like to see this film.  What's your opinion?


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 23, 2012)

About a decade too late in my opinion. The dino quotient is pretty much used up.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if I read that script correctly. Militaristic dinosaurs?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 23, 2012)

Ummm...this was a staple of my childhood...







Back off Spielberg, and instead take the advice of that Richard commentator, it's about time they gave some screen-time to the myriad of beautiful and ferocious dinosaurs that lived in the seas and the oceans.


----------



## THX-1138 (Jun 23, 2012)

I dare to hope for JP4, but I'd rather it not be made than be done really bad. And I've read two dozen articles which promised this movie, and it hasn't happened.


----------



## Dave (Jun 23, 2012)

> ...it begins with a pterosaur attack on a baseball game and soon finds its soldier of fortune lead character on the original film’s island Isla Nublar, searching for the shaving cream can Dennis Nedry (Wayne Knight) used to try and steal away DNA samples for a rival company in the first film.
> 
> It then takes a turn for the worse as Nick is captured by the company which took over Jurassic Park. He then wakes up in a medieval castle in the Alps, imprisoned by the corporation who are genetically engineering their own dinosaurs... to use as soldiers.
> 
> They are described as like a ‘miniature T-Rex’, with modified fore-arms, dextrous (sic) fingers, dog DNA for extra obedience but human DNA so they can solve problems...



Hmmm! I think I'll wait and hang on for the inevitable *JP5: Predator vs T. Rex*


----------



## THX-1138 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just read the link. What an awful idea! I hope that crap didn't really come from Spielberg!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 23, 2012)

LMAO, what the hell happened to the original picture I posted of the old Dinoriders animated series?

What a marvelous way to reject hot-linking, arrrrr indeed!


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2012)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> LMAO, what the hell happened to the original picture I posted of the old Dinoriders animated series?
> 
> What a marvelous way to reject hot-linking, arrrrr indeed!


 
What a disturbing statue, a man beating up babies. Who the **** would want that ugly image to look at every day?

Anyway, I'll help you out Yog-Sothoth.




 

So, Jurrasic Park 4 was about dinosaurs used as weapons?  It's an old idea. I'd rather see more wild looking dinosaurs that really existed, or maybe some freaky looking hybrids, or maybe even...
...a dino MAN...​ 
Ancient giant-sized insects causing mayhem would be fun to watch. Ooo, I know! How about ancient giant sea scorpions that can survive on land? Those monster arachnids existed long ago, I'd like to see that. ​ 
Anybody else have ideas for a fouth installment of Jurrasic Park?​


----------



## alchemist (Jun 23, 2012)

Yog-Sothoth said:


>



What.the.hell.is.that?

I think it's time for a mass extinction event for JP.


----------



## biodroid (Jun 24, 2012)

I reckon the dinosaur craze is hibernating for now. Jurassic Park should have ended at the second movie.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...within-two-years/story-e6frf9h6-1226433767869

Well they are still trying...hopefully with less militaristic dinosaurs.


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2012)

> Spielberg plans to re-release the original Jurassic Park next year in 3D


 Excuse me while I yawn!


----------



## Cayal (Aug 17, 2012)

http://sknr.net/2012/08/15/jurassic-park-4-to-set-the-dinosaurs-in-space/

Now they're going to space...


----------



## PTeppic (Aug 17, 2012)

Dave said:


> Hmmm! I think I'll wait and hang on for the inevitable *JP5: Predator vs T. Rex*



I'll wait for this one too


----------



## Cayal (Jan 12, 2013)

Sooooo apparently Jurassic Park 4 is to be released in 2014 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/universals-jurassic-park-4-summer-2014-411594


----------



## Reivax26 (Jan 12, 2013)

Who cares about JP4? All I need to know is that in May of 2014, the next Godzilla movie comes out. This will not be anything like the stupid one they made in the late 90's but more in line with the original Godzilla films.

I can't wait!


----------



## Cayal (Jan 12, 2013)

Reivax26 said:


> Who cares about JP4? All I need to know is that in May of 2014, the next Godzilla movie comes out. This will not be anything like the stupid one they made in the late 90's but more in line with the original Godzilla films.
> 
> I can't wait!



Thank you for your invaluable input on JP4.


----------



## GWakeling (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got to admit, until I see the first trailers for JP4, I'm hesitant in getting the least bit excited. You never know....they might pull something good out of the bag.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 24, 2013)

*Jurassic Park 3* was pretty terrible.  I think it killed the franchise.

Love that statue though!


----------



## River Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

Reivax26 said:


> Who cares about JP4? All I need to know is that in May of 2014, the next Godzilla movie comes out. This will not be anything like the stupid one they made in the late 90's but more in line with the original Godzilla films.
> 
> I can't wait!



What? Dubbed actors and a man in a suit on a minatures set. I can't wait.

At least Jurassic Park has the potential to be a great scary-action film if they go back to making it darker and claustrophic like the original, rather than taking all the mystery away by concentrating on herds running around in broad daylight just because they have the technology to do it.


----------



## EricWard (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds more like an adaptation of the _Dino Crisis_ games.


----------

